

Depression? Recession? No, It's the Great Restructuring - iamelgringo
http://seekingalpha.com/article/124943-depression-recession-no-it-s-the-great-restructuring

======
cchooper
The FT called it the Great Unwinding, on the basis that the unsustainable
debt/trade/current account imbalances would start to reverse their direction.

It seems the only thing anyone can agree on is that we're experiencing
something really 'Great'.

